# 619Futsal League



## Mike Gentry (Oct 6, 2022)

Hello,
619Futsal will be hosting our Winter league starting on January 8th. With a 6 game schedule. Futsal is a great way to keep your skills sharp during the break of the ECNL season.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Oct 7, 2022)

Hey Mike, 

First, thank you for always being there for the kids. Futsal is awesome love watching the players do their thing.

However... You really need to get some new blood in there for refs. Also they need to all be reading from the same rulebook.


----------

